# I'm Back... Aluminum Bubinga And Eucalyptus Burl



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

It's been a while since I've been on the forum or even made a slingshot. Here is the one I made this weekend. It is 3/16" aluminum, bubinga and eucalyptus burl with a superglue finish.



























I'm going to pick up some brass and copper sheets and make a few more, eventually.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

CA finish looks great amazing job


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Gorgeous ! I'd love to hear how you do the superglue finish. That's something I've never tried and it looks good. Is it durable?


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

AMAZING! Realy beautifull


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent one!!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

that's slammin shawn! good to see you back around these parts!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

oh wow thats really beautiful. The finish is very nice and deep and good sheen


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys (and gal). It was good to finish something. Ruthie, I love the superglue finish. It is fast, relatively easy and tough as nails. Nathan (Flippinout) did a great tutorial on the technique. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14430-ca-glue-finishes-how-we-do-it-at-flippinout-slingshots/
I only wish my photographic skills were better. The slingshot looks much better in person than in the pictures. The next metal and wood frames should get better.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome, Shawn!! Like I said before....you're the master of the Patriot!

Good to see you back!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

that. is. epic!<nuffsaid />


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Terriffic job Shawn, that looks great!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

How did you cut that from the stock sheet looks tough.. great work btw


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, and never expecte less..... Glad you are back Shawn, you da man









LGD


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Luxor, I used my scroll saw to cut it out. I just loaded up a coarser blade and went slow, feeding gently. a bandsaw us the right tool for the job, but the scroll saw did admirably. 
Thanks for the kind words, LGD.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks great! Nice job


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I have some 3mm alu sheeting I was going to sammich between some ply and make my first Joerg inspired six circles, but my jig saw was not happy with 14MM of material and some alu in the middle and me being a stinge on my bandsaw I dont want to blunt my main blade for fear of not having a spare handy.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

shawnr5 said:


> I only wish my photographic skills were better. The slingshot looks much better in person than in the pictures.


No Problem, send it to me, i´ll take the pics









Looking good. How do you prevent the wood from staining when you polish the aluminum?


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

AnTrAxX said:


> I only wish my photographic skills were better. The slingshot looks much better in person than in the pictures.


No Problem, send it to me, i´ll take the pics









Looking good. How do you prevent the wood from staining when you polish the aluminum?
[/quote]
I did it backwards. I applied the CA finish and then wet sanded the CA off the aluminum and polished it.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Ah ok, thanks.
But can´t you feel that the aluminum layer is lower then?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> Luxor, I used my scroll saw to cut it out. I just loaded up a coarser blade and went slow, feeding gently. a bandsaw us the right tool for the job, but the scroll saw did admirably.
> Thanks for the kind words, LGD.


Hey Shawn, what scroll blade did you use? I just got a scroll saw from in-laws and am wanting to cut the 1/8, too. 
I really appreciate the help....
That is really stunning!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

AnT... The aluminum isn't perceptibly lower. I can also add a layer of CA (or several) over the polished CA to level it.

LVO, I will have to see if I can tell what kind of blade it was. I have all my blades loose in one tube. It was probably an Olsen 7R. Kim a big fan of the reverse tooth blades. They leave an incredibly smooth cut. Both of my scroll saws use plain-end blades, so they are what I always use.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, man! I have a reverse tooth blade that I'll try. Appreciate it!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

If your saw is variable speed, turn the speed down some and go slow. It will help prevent the blade from heating up excessively.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I would be afraid to shoot it, maybe even hold it. Beautiful -- Tex


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

It rocks man! Welcome back.
I was wondering how you attach the palm swell. Are those two metal things screws of some sort?


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

The eucalyptus burl is glued on with Titebond III and then pinned. The palm swells aren't going anywhere.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link Shawn


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't thank me, thank Nathan for putting the tutorial together.


----------

